# Alcantara Care



## ginger69 (Jan 3, 2008)

Thought this may be useful for users with Alcantara seats...

http://www.alcantara.com/en/experience/manutenzione/pdf/manuale_eng.pdf


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Yes, that's good 

Pretty much what I've practised and preached...I've found that adding a teaspoon of meths to a 500ml trigger spray filled with warm water and sprayed onto the grubby alcantara really helps shift stubborn dirt and grease.
Spray on lightly and wipe off with a damp M/F cloth - don't soak the fabric!

Avoids excessive rubbing and consequent "bobbling" of the fabric.

Smells but works...any leftover meths makes a cheap and cheerful nightcap when mixed with orange juice :wink:

I know someone actually thought I meant the above (the drinking bit) last time I posted :roll: 
I DON'T - and DON''T try it !!!

Dave


----------

